# Far Cry 3



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Well did anyone buy it?

I got it on the Xbox and love it! I played the original far cry when it was out but never played the 2nd one.

It's so much fun going stealthy and throwing rocks to get the attention of the bad guys then taking them out with a head shot from my recurve bow lol!

Clarke


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Nipped to a mates yesterday who had it on and he said it was the best game hes played on X-Box,(and hes played a lot) but not sure if its a game I could get into,a bit too much non action just walking around for me.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

dcj said:


> Nipped to a mates yesterday who had it on and he said it was the best game hes played on X-Box,(and hes played a lot) but not sure if its a game I could get into,a bit too much non action just walking around for me.


I don't find it quiet at all, between missions and town areas, etc you regularly come across pirates blocking the roads and have to take them out. There is a lot of action in it.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

ClarkeG said:


> I don't find it quiet at all, between missions and town areas, etc you regularly come across pirates blocking the roads and have to take them out. There is a lot of action in it.


Probably just the 10 minutes I saw (where all he did was shoot a komodo)and jumped to conclusions,I,ll wait til hes finished it and have a go myself.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks & sounds pretty good. Might buy this once the Christmas spending and such is out of the way. I quite like the sound of it being a world you can roam about in


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Getting some really good write ups


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Awesome game, definitely my game of the year.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I played the second one and thought it was very repetitive. Also hated the fact that you couldn't do free roaming once the game was complete. Hope this one is better.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Certi said:


> Awesome game, definitely my game of the year.


Totally agree, loved it, finished the main story but lots of side line missions to do still.



Jack said:


> I played the second one and thought it was very repetitive. Also hated the fact that you couldn't do free roaming once the game was complete. Hope this one is better.


You can with this one as I have completed the main story but there are wee side line missions not related to the main story and you can still do them.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

The side missions and collectibles are worth doing just for the special guns you unlock. The 'bull' shotgun is a beast!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Great game, totally hooked on it now. I love the way the character progresses through the game and the skills!!! Makes the game really rich! Anyone want to play online?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Bought the game when it came out, but only had a chance to play it properly a couple of days ago. Really enjoying it.

Not tried the online yet, but my PSN name is Normangah


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

I got it for x mas probably one of the best fps i have played its like a mix up of red dead redemption and dead island


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Best game I've played in a while, I've sunk a good 8 hours in it and still find it really fresh and good fun. Story keeps you interested and combat controls are really tight.

PS3 does seem to struggle to load scenary sometimes and the frame rate drops very occassionally but it's probably pushing the machine to it's limits. Graphics are superb.

Game of the year for me.


----------



## FocusST (Mar 20, 2013)

Really enjoyed this game! Good graphics and gameplay


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought it soon after release, but its still in its plastic wrapper unplayed. I must try and pay it tomorrow.


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

All finshed now just a couple of tropihes to get for a platinum


----------



## 1900al (Apr 28, 2007)

Only £14.99 now! Bargain. link to Zavvi. :thumb:


----------

